# What is a blown teat, and how do you know you have one?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

My FF has a teat that I accidently messed up. She pulled away while I was milking her with a hand milker (I have carpul tunnel) and her teat now looks like a christmas bulb. It looks like the tip is going back to normal, but I am afraid it might be ruined. She still milks well, but I feel bad because it looks awful.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

I did the same thing last year..it was my first year learning how to milk and I pinched a little harder than I meant too a little too high up. Anyhoo...this year it's much better. There is a small lump in that spot though..I'm not sure if it will ever go away but I'm able to milk her and she's not uncomfortable..I just have to avoid the lump.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A blown teat... is usually caused by not being milked and the Doe is super tight "full" for too long.....where the teat actually will balloon up big......it will always be a blown teat and deformed looking....  

As to what happened with your Doe... I never had that happen so ...not much help here.....


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep. It looks like a Christmas bulb.  I can feel tissue moving around on her teat if I go too high up on it.


----------

